

Apache / PHP 5.x Remote Code Execution Exploit - earsplit
http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/29290/

======
0x0
So this is only for php5-cgi, right? Usually a standard LAMP stack uses
mod_php instead of cgi - unless you're going for suEXEC.

Does it affect lighttpd + php5-cgi? If not, why not?

